# Bobtail worrying me little...



## StimiLove (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had my bobtail since last christmas and i was new to learn his habbits when it came to him shedding. He went off his food for a week or so, even vomited - but then shed the skin and was back to his normal self.
So now its been a good 2 months since that last shed and now i assume its about to happen again. I dont see him that often, he is getting pale like last time and going off his food.
But this time it seems to be taking longer and it feels like he hasn't dumped in what feels like 2 weeks. He has eaten a few meals in this time and i am worried that if he keeps eating - but not releiving himself - that he might get sick.

So i guess my question is - shall i stop feeding him until he goes to the toilet? 
or - is it possible he is constipated? 

He eats dog meat with all his vegies mixed in. If i just give him vegies and no dog meat, he will not touch the food. He will go days without eating unless that dog food is in his bowl.

So yeah..... ??


----------



## Kitah (Feb 26, 2012)

Bump back up for stimi


----------



## StimiLove (Feb 27, 2012)

i find it hard to beleive that i am the only person on APS that owns a bobtial lizard.


----------



## PMyers (Feb 27, 2012)

There's a couple in Perth that might be able to help. They deal quite heavily in... wait a minute... scratch that


----------



## RCW74 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does he eat fruit - that can motivate the bowels a little?

I have 6 shinglebacks and in the time I've had them, note that they poo on an irregular (but sometimes spectacular) basis. 

I wouldn't worry about feeding hime at all until after the shed, they build up a good energy supply in those tails, so he won't starve. Perhaps have a bit of water available to ensure adequate water supply, but in my experience the shed can happen all in a hurry, followed by a large bowel motion and a hungry skink!!

Good luck


----------



## StimiLove (Feb 27, 2012)

RCW74 said:


> Does he eat fruit - that can motivate the bowels a little?
> 
> I have 6 shinglebacks and in the time I've had them, note that they poo on an irregular (but sometimes spectacular) basis.
> 
> ...



He always has a supply of water, so that part is not an issue. i think what conserns me is his diet. he has been eating fruit anf veg - but he's also been eating a lot of dog food. It was bad advice i received, and now i have read it can cause gout. And it seems gout has the symptoms of what i discribed above. He has been eating it since christmas. I will never feed it to him again, but i am worried about what damage i may have caused him in the mean time.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gout? Are you sure you described the symptoms of gout and not the normal behaviour of bobtails? I thought gout was what made my big toe painful
I've been feeding my bobtails dogfood for 2 years they're healthy.

I suspect there is nothing wrong with your bobtail


----------



## StimiLove (Feb 27, 2012)

Elapidae1 said:


> Gout? Are you sure you described the symptoms of gout and not the normal behaviour of bobtails? I thought gout was what made my big toe painful
> I've been feeding my bobtails dogfood for 2 years they're healthy.
> 
> I suspect there is nothing wrong with your bobtail



I have been informed that dog food is way to high in protein and other minerals that the lizards kidneys can't cope with it. It causes constipation, lethargic behavour (more than the normal lazy bobtail) and loss of appitite. It gradually causes phycial lumps and bumps in the joints. I am concerned as my lizard has not been to the loo in over 2 weeks, has not touched any food and has not come out of his hide to even bask for 5 mins. 
Dehydration is usually the first thing to end their little lives. Now i am not saying mine has gout and he is dying - i am just concerned with his behavour as its not normal for him (not even compared to the last time he shed). 
But if you say your bobbies have been eating dog food for 2 years - then hopefully my bobbies behaviour will improve.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Was it housed in a group when you bought it? Is it possible that your Bobby is gravid/pregnant?


----------



## StimiLove (Feb 29, 2012)

Elapidae1 said:


> Was it housed in a group when you bought it? Is it possible that your Bobby is gravid/pregnant?



its a little boy - so i hope not! )


----------



## ajandj (Feb 29, 2012)

i know a little about shinglebacks..
what's the temps in the enclosure?
what substrate are you using?
do you use a UV light?

Good quality dog food is fine to feed. What else are you feeding?

If you are concerned about Gout or any other condition, then take him to a reptile vet..


----------



## varanophile (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Stim,

I keep a large group of breeding shingles here in Perth. I have been feeding shingles for years on diet that includes dog food. I think most keepers would agree that there is no issue with using dog food as a protein source. Issues arise when shingles are fed too much of any protien. The dog food should only make up about 15% by weight of what you are feeding them. The most common issue from over feeding meat based foods is metabolic bone disease. Gout is less common but can occur once again in reptiles that are over fed with protein, and often results in renal failure due to obstruction. I do not think that your animals has either of these issues, although it would be handy to know how much dog food you have been feeding him.

I do not think that your animal has anything serious wrong with him based on the symptoms you have described. If he is still eating its usually a good sign. As stated above they can go quite some time without going to the toilet. When they finally do go they can have quite a dramatic change in appearance, esp with gravid females who can look like they are bursting one day and then the next you sit there wondering if they have given birth.

How old is your shingle, and how much does he weigh? It can take them a couple of weeks from when they first show signs of shedding to when they finally do. I think if you are seriously worried about him then I agree you should be heading to a vet.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 2, 2012)

maybe clean your enclosure,i find when i clean mine,the buggers start pooping straight away,i would keep feeding it,even if its going into shed,the fact its eating is a good sign,plus if your worried it hasnt pooped,not feeding it isnt going to help,where as feeding it fills the gut and makes for pooping

also ive fed a predominatly dog food based diet to my stumpies for over 16 years for a couple of the older ones,no health issues,they have been indoors that whole time with zero uv exposure to,the old pr even had 5 litters over a 6 year period and all healthy offspring,the oldest being 9 years old now,i dont buy the anti dog food statements,think its based on the old days when folk used to feed blueys fatty minced meat

has it cooled down a bit where u are,if its become inactive,not eating as much ect it may not have the body temp up high enough to be active,how do u keep it,indoors or out?what temps does it have,also vommiting isnt normal,though if handled after drinking or eating they can do


----------

